# Canberra - Hairdressers 1960s



## Michael Broughton (Jun 13, 2005)

My wife, nee Jean Allo, and friend Pat Wells would like to find their colleague from the Canberra in the mid sixties, Siggi Neumann. They believe he went back to Germany but have no other information.
If anyone has any information please post a message, or send me a private message to exchange email addresses.
Mike Broughton (ex-RO)


----------

